# Lithotripsy



## Rtolosa (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi I was wondering

Removal of kidney stone and lithropsy on the same ureter side separate procedue or should this be unbundle by using 52353, 52352-59

thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 15, 2010)

If it's the same side, keep 'em bundled.  Only -59 if a stone is treated on the opposite side.


----------

